# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  بخصوص تبادل الإبتسامات مع الإخوة الذكور ! ( للنقاش )

## محبة الفضيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخواتي الشريفات هناك موضوع يشغلني منذ مدة و أحببت طرحه بين أيديكن للمناقشة وهو يتعلق بإستخدام الوجوة التعبيرية في ردودنا في الأقسام الآخرى -مثلاً- تضع أخت من الأخوات وجه باسم  : ) أو حزين  :( أو غيره في ردها على أحد الإخوة  فإني - مع فهمي القاصر - أراه غير لائق ولست أعني أن لا تستخدم الأخت إلا الكلمات القاسية أو أن يظهر الجفاء في كلامها لا.. لا ..و لكنه الإعتدال هو المطلوب وهو العزيز والله المستعان .
قال تعالى : (فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا) وإنني لأستغرب من التعصب في بعض المسائل الإجتهادية وأرى التراخي والتساهل فيما يجب فيه الشدة والحزم من عدم اللين في الكلام مع الرجال فالله الله على توطين أنفسنا على ما هو في صالحنا و لا بارك الله بعلم لا عمل معه .
 فما رأيكن أخواتي الكريمات لو نبتعد عن هذا الأمر وأنتن أهل الفهم والعلم ما شاء الله .
واغفروا لي الزلل و الخلل فإني كتبت الكلام وأنا مستعجلة .

----------


## مبادرة للخير

أي أخية السلام عليك٠٠ 
 خطر لي ذات الخاطر وأنا أجول بين الأقسام وعلت الحيرة محياي لما ذكرت من شدة في أمر .. ولين في غير موضعه والله المستعان 
نسأله سبحانه هداية تطهرنا جميعا مما ابتلينا به ..
 بارك الرحمن فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

نعم الرأي ونعمت النصيحة..
فبارك الله فيكِ
ولا شك أن في هذا الأمر ما فيه من التعرض لما نحن في غنى عنه, وقد أوضحتُ رأيي المتواضع هنا, لكن بعض الأخوات رأين فيه من التعسف والتشدد ما فيه, ولم يوضحن السبب!
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=36289

وسنحرص على تطبيق نصيحتك الغالية ونتوخى الحذر, والله المعين..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أختنا المبادرة للخير - حفظها الله - وشكر الله لك مشاركتك الكريمة و كذلك مشاركة أختنا التوحيد - حفظها الله - و أدام علينا وعليكم نعمة الأدب و الحياء و العفاف .

----------


## عبق الياسمين

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا على المبادرة الطيبة بوركت , مع أني لم أرى خلال تصفحي للألوكة أي أخت لنا قد وضعت ابتسامة بل على العكس يحملن حسن المنطق والعلم والأدب الجم .

ولا أخفيك سرا أني سرى إلي الشك فيما كنت أكتبه حتى شككت أني قد وضعتها فعلا , ثم تراجعت سريعا عن ذلك وطردت من رأسي الأوهام . :Smile:  سأكون على حذر والله المستعان نسأله العافية والصلاح .

بوركتن وسلمتن

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أهلاً بأختي عبق الياسمين .
آمين , بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .
والكلام كان عن مشاركة الأخوات في جميع الساحات الحوارية الإسلامية وليس الكلام عن المجلس العلمي فحسب .

----------


## أم حكيم

> واغفروا لي الزلل و الخلل فإني كتبت الكلام وأنا مستعجلة .


الأخت الفاضلة (محبة الفضيلة) 
شكر الله مسعاك ، لكن أشك في صحة استخدام الكلمة التي تحتها خط في مخاطبة البشر!

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> الأخت الفاضلة (محبة الفضيلة) 
> شكر الله مسعاك ، لكن أشك في صحة استخدام الكلمة التي تحتها خط في مخاطبة البشر!


آمين وإياك و أضحك الله سنك على هذا الإستدراك الذي ليس في محله !

----------


## ثمّ

- وهل في هذه نقاش ؟

أتمنى تعديل العنوان إلى :
بخصوص تبادل الابتسامات مع الإخوة الرجال !
فهم رجال وليسوا ذكوراً فحسب
الله أسأل أن يبارك بهم جميعاً

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> - وهل في هذه نقاش ؟


نعم  , فيه نقاش .
ومن تريد المناقشة فباب النقاش - الغير بيزنطي -  مفتوح على مصراعيه .

----------


## ثمّ

> نعم , فيه نقاش .
> ومن تريد المناقشة فباب النقاش - الغير بيزنطي - مفتوح على مصراعيه .


أظن الأمر محسوماً،ولا نقاش في الثوابت 
أليس كذلك؟

----------


## سعيدة عباس

السلام عليكم
أخواتي فيما يخص الموضوع الذي تم فتحه من قبل الأخت الفاضلة حول الإبتسامة المتبادلة مع إخواننا الذكور أرى أن الأمر فيه متسع لأن مجالات التعامل معهم كثرت خاصة في بلادنا فهم زملائنا في الدراسة(النظام المختلط) وف ي مجال البحث العلمي أيضا زملائنا في العمل، لذلك الاحسن أن تلقى أحدهم بالابتسامة خير من أن تلقه بتكشيرة لكن كل ذلك يخضع للمبادئ الإسلامية لكن لا نقع في تجاوزات شرعية.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أظن الأمر محسوماً،ولا نقاش في الثوابت 
> أليس كذلك؟


كبري الخط غير مريح للعين .
ثم هو محسوم عندك فالكلام ليس لك بل هو للآخريات ممن يرين أن هذا لا بأس به فالهدف النقاش معهن للوصول إلى نقطة إلتقاء .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لكن أشك في صحة استخدام الكلمة التي تحتها خط في مخاطبة البشر!


أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة أم حكيم وجعلكِ هادية مهدية

ورد في صحيح البخاري, عن عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: كنت جالسا عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ أقبل أبو بكر آخذا بطرف ثوبه حتى أبدى عن ركبته فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( أما صاحبكم فقد غامر )) . فسلم وقال إني كان بيني وبين ابن الخطاب شيء فأسرعت إليه ثم ندمت فسألته أن يغفر لي فأبى علي فأقبلت إليك فقال: (( يغفر الله لك يا أبا بكر ))... إلى نهاية القصة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم
> أخواتي فيما يخص الموضوع الذي تم فتحه من قبل الأخت الفاضلة حول الإبتسامة المتبادلة مع إخواننا الذكور أرى أن الأمر فيه متسع لأن مجالات التعامل معهم كثرت خاصة في بلادنا فهم زملائنا في الدراسة(النظام المختلط) وف ي مجال البحث العلمي أيضا زملائنا في العمل، لذلك الاحسن أن تلقى أحدهم بالابتسامة خير من أن تلقه بتكشيرة لكن كل ذلك يخضع للمبادئ الإسلامية لكن لا نقع في تجاوزات شرعية.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
أختي الفاضلة, 
شرع الله - عز وجل - ليس لنا أن نقول فيه بما لا نعلم, الأخت تتحدث عن التبسم في المنتديات وليس وجهًا لوجه!
فالله - تعالى - يقول: {قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا  مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ . وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ  أَبْصَارِهِنَّ ...}
فمن أباح من العلماء كشف وجه المرأة لم يبح النظر إليها وتبسمها للأجانب وتبسمهم لها!
ولا يخفى عليكِ ما في الدراسة المختلطة من شر وفتنة عظيمة, فمن ابتليت من ذلك بشيء, فلا ينبغي لها التمادي في التعامل والتلطف مع الأجانب التبسم لهم!
ولكِ أن تتخيلي منظر الفتاة وهي تتبسم وما قد تؤدي إليه تلك الابتسامة من عيظم الأثر في قلب الرجل والذي ربما لا يقل عن أثر الخضوع بالقول..
حفظكِ الله وبنات المسلمين من كل سوء..

----------


## ثمّ

> كبري الخط غير مريح للعين .
> ثم هو محسوم عندك فالكلام ليس لك بل هو للآخريات ممن يرين أن هذا لا بأس به فالهدف النقاش معهن للوصول إلى نقطة إلتقاء .


{ لانفضوا من حولك } !!

----------


## النجاح

> فمن أباح من العلماء كشف وجه المرأة لم يبح النظر إليها وتبسمها للأجانب وتبسمهم لها!
> ولا يخفى عليكِ ما في الدراسة المختلطة من شر وفتنة عظيمة, فمن ابتليت من ذلك بشيء, فلا ينبغي لها التمادي في التعامل والتلطف مع الأجانب التبسم لهم!
> ولكِ أن تتخيلي منظر الفتاة وهي تتبسم وما قد تؤدي إليه تلك الابتسامة من عيظم الأثر في قلب الرجل والذي ربما لا يقل عن أثر الخضوع بالقول..
> .


س: هل حقاً أن العلماء الذين أباحوا الكشف لم يقولوا بجواز النظر إليها وتبسمها للأجانب؟
س: الدراسة المختلطة وتبسم الفتاة في وجه الرجل فيها شر وفتنة عظيمة، لكن دائماً أتساءل هل حقاً مدى الفتنة كما نتخيله نحن؟ أم أنا نحكم على أشياء لم نجربها نحن؟
أما عن موضوع الابتسامات فأنا لا أحبذها، ولا أرى لها ضرورة
مع ذلك ربما يؤثر الكلام في نفوس الناس أكثر من الابتسامات
ولست أستطيع القول بأنها محرمة، ولماذا تحرم؟
إذا نحن أخذنا بمبدأ جواز الكلام مع الرجال، فما المانع منها إذا كانت بشكل لائق.
كما أنَّ الكلام أيضاً ينبغي أن يكون لائقاً.
 ثم إنَّ المرأة أو الرجل ينبغي أن يفقه نفسه، فمن الناس من يفتتن بأقل شيء، ومن الناس من لا يتأثر بأي من ذلك، وغالباً التعود على الشيء يولد نوعاً من البرود تجاهه، وعدم التعود على الشيء يجعله مؤثراً فينا. ويتفاوت مقدار التأثر بطبيعة النفوس، وبالمؤثرات البيئية والاجتماعية من حولنا.
نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظنا ويثبتنا على الحق، ويهدينا إلى صراطه المستقيم..
وعذراً على الإطالة...

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم
> أرى أن الأمر فيه متسع لأن مجالات التعامل معهم كثرت خاصة في بلادنا فهم زملائنا في الدراسة(النظام المختلط) وفي مجال البحث العلمي أيضا زملائنا في العمل، كل ذلك يخضع للمبادئ الإسلامية لكن لا نقع في تجاوزات شرعية.


التعامل مع الرجال يفضي بك إلى التبسم لكن دون قصد والله ، والنظر إليهم أثناء الكلام والنقاش فاذا كان هذا ما هو مرسوم على أرض الواقع أنا شخصيا لا اجد عيبا في وضع ابتسامة مادام الكل يراها ، وما دمت مقتنعة أنني لا أقصد بها ان أُميل فلانا ... والله أعرف ان عدمها أحسن وأفضل اتقاء لكل ما قد يجول في نفس الرجل ... هذا صحيح ... لكن ما دمت لا أقصد شيئا بها سوى التعبير مثلها مثل الكلام ... فلم أنافق ولا أستعملها ها هنا ؟؟؟؟ بينما أتكلم مع زملائي وأساتذتي والرجال من اسرتي بتبسم - حين يكون مطلوبا - ومن المستحيلات السبع أن تكون امراة في مجتمعنا تعمل جنبا الى جنب مع أخيها الرجل أو تدرس معه ولا تتبسم في ظروف معينة أو حالات معينة ، - لكن ارجو فهمي أنا لا أقصد التبسم القهقهة او الضحك بصوت عال او التجاوز في هذا  :Smile: .... فهذا مما أمقته وأنكره وأنصح بتغييره لانه منكر ، ولا أرضاه لنفسي ... فانا الحمد لله محترمة جدا ومن الجميع هذا بفضل الله ، لكنني أتبسم في وجه الجميع ، لأن ألقى زميلي بابتسامة واحترام معا فهذا من اجمل ما يرفع مكانتك ويبين الوجه الحضاري للإسلام ... يعني ديننا دين يسر ، فمادام الأمر لا يزيد عن حده ، فلا حرج في ابتسامة هنا او هناك حسب الموقف - في رأيي - 
تقبلن رايي أخواتي الفضليات ...كانت هذه وجهة نظري..... وكل واحدة ووجهة نظرها .... :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> س: الدراسة المختلطة ..... لكن دائماً أتساءل هل حقاً مدى الفتنة كما نتخيله نحن؟ أم أنا نحكم على أشياء لم نجربها نحن؟
> .


هذا استطراد خارج عن الموضوع لكن أحببت ان أجيب أختي في الله  
أنا عشت ولا زلت ومنذ كنت طفلة هذه الوضعية - التي لم نخترها بل وجدنا البلد عليها -  ، لا وجود عندنا للفصل بين الجنسين في أي مرحلة ... وعن تجربة اقول : أنت التي تفرضين احترامك على الرجل ... انت التي تجعلينه يحترمك او يجد فيك بغيته ... عليك أن تتعاملي مع الظروف كما هي وتتكيفي معها ...مع جعل دينك وتربيتك هي الأساس في تقويم سلوكك ... لانه لا وجود لحل .....يعني هل اترك الدراسة والعمل لأنه لا يوجد مكان للعمل يفصل بين الجنسين ؟ أو جامعة لا تفصل بينهما ؟ هذا التخلف بعينه ...ونحن في مجتمع ليس بمجتمع خليجي حيث الأغلبية في رفاهية وعيش لا يلزم المرأة بالعمل وكسب قوتها او مساعدة زوجها ، اللهم لا حسد لكنني أجيب من ستقول لتبق المرأة ببيتها ولم العمل أصلا ؟؟؟   :Smile:  -   ولا ألوم اخواتي اللواتي أكرمهن الله بالدراسة والعمل في اماكن منفصلة ... وأقول لهن الكلام من بعيد ليس مثل الكلام وانت في مجتمع انتشرت فيه الظاهرة ... يعني لو كتن في مجتمع يجعل من الاختلاط شيءا عاديا وستحرمين من العلم والعمل وأنت بمسيس الحاجة لهما ، هل ستبقين بالبيت ؟ لو كان هذا حالنا لكانت كل النساء أميات عندنا ؟؟؟ والله لا يوجد حل نحن محاصرات بهذه الآفة ... لا مفر... الحل التكيف بما يرضي الله ما دمنا قد ابتلينا بآفة الاختلاط والله المستعان .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> مع ذلك ربما يؤثر الكلام في نفوس الناس أكثر من الابتسامات
> ولست أستطيع القول بأنها محرمة، ولماذا تحرم؟
> إذا نحن أخذنا بمبدأ جواز الكلام مع الرجال، فما المانع منها إذا كانت بشكل لائق.
> كما أنَّ الكلام أيضاً ينبغي أن يكون لائقاً.
> ثم إنَّ المرأة أو الرجل ينبغي أن يفقه نفسه، فمن الناس من يفتتن بأقل شيء، ومن الناس من لا يتأثر بأي من ذلك، وغالباً التعود على الشيء يولد نوعاً من البرود تجاهه، وعدم التعود على الشيء يجعله مؤثراً فينا. ويتفاوت مقدار التأثر بطبيعة النفوس، وبالمؤثرات البيئية والاجتماعية من حولنا.
> ...


 
فعلا ... لا فض فوك اخيتي ... هذا صحيح تماما أختي ( النجاح )  رزقك الله النجاح في كل امورك .

----------


## زوجة وأم

> أظن الأمر محسوماً،ولا نقاش في الثوابت 
> أليس كذلك؟


أوافقك في هذا أختي
فلا يجوز للنساء التبسم للرجال ولا العكس، ولا شك في حرمة ذلك، بل هي فتنة عظيمة حتى ولو كانت ابتسامات إلكترونية، فلها أثر في القلب كبير.
والشرع أمر بتبسم الرجل في وجه أخيه والأخت في وجه أختها لعظم أثرها في النفس، وأنا لاحظت ذلك في نفسي وفي غيري من الأخوات عندما نتبسم في وجوه بعض، فما بالك لو كانت امرأة تبتسم في وجه رجل أو العكس !

وقانا الله من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

والأخت محبة الفضيلة كانت تستفسر وتتأكد من صحة شكها، وجزاها الله خيرًا على فتح الموضوع؛ وذلك حتى ينحل الإشكال وتذهب الشبهة التي في قلوب بعض أخواتنا -حفظهن الله- في هذه المسألة.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> س: هل حقاً أن العلماء الذين أباحوا الكشف لم يقولوا بجواز النظر إليها وتبسمها للأجانب؟


كشف الوجه لا يبيح للرجل النظر إلى وجه المرأة بل عليه غض البصر في كل الحالات، ويُعفى عن نظر الفجأة دون قصد، ثم عليه أن يصرف بصره ولا يعيد النظر.

قال الله تعالى:
{قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ } [النور : 30]

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا علي لا تتبع النظرة النظرة فإن لك الأولى وليست لك الآخرة)

وقد تساهل الكثير من الرجال والنساء في النظر، حتى صارت العادة هو النظر وليس غض البصر، وهذا معصية لله عز وجل، فإذا حصل هذا فليستغفر الله، ويحاول مجاهدة نفسه، إلى أن يعتاد على غض بصره بدل العكس، وأعلم أنه أمر صعب جدا لمن هم في مجتمعات التي فيها كشف الوجه، وأيضا فيها التبرج والسفور من كثير من النساء هداهن الله، ولكن مجاهدة النفس وحسن النية والدعاء والاستغفار تُعين على التخلص من ذلك أو التقليل منه بشكل كبير.





> س: الدراسة المختلطة وتبسم الفتاة في وجه الرجل فيها شر وفتنة عظيمة، لكن دائماً أتساءل هل حقاً مدى الفتنة كما نتخيله نحن؟ أم أنا نحكم على أشياء لم نجربها نحن؟


كل المراحل الدراسية (سوى الجامعة) درستها في مدارس مختلطة، لم أدرس في مدرسة كلها بنات إلا في الثاني متوسط لنصف سنة لأنني كنت أقمت إقامة مؤقتة في عاصمة(بلادي، ثم عدنا للقرية الصغيرة التي كنا مقيمين فيها ولا توجد فيها إلا مدرسة واحدة فكانت مختلطة.
وكانت جزء من مرحلة دراستي في الغرب، يعني جربت المدارس العربية والأجنبية المختلطة.
والفتنة فيها كبيرة في المراحل الأخير (المتوسطة والثانوية)، وحصل الكثير من التعلقات بين الزملاء والزميلات، ولا أقول كلهم ولكن الكثير منهم، وحتى دارت شائعات وكلام عن ذلك بين الفتيات ، فحتى وإن لم تتحدث أخت عن تعلقها بزميل مُعين فهو يظهر من نظراتها وأفعالها فمن الصعب إخفاء ذلك، وهذا الإعجاب والتعلق يكون لها فتنة كبيرة، والمعصوم من عصمه الله، والحمد لله الذي نجانا من الوقوع في الشر.
والإبتسامة في وجه رجل معين يكون له أثر كبير على قلبه، ومثله ابتسامة المرأة في وجه الرجل، ولو لم يكن للإبتسامة أثر لما أمر بها الله عز وجل ولا جعلها صدقة يؤجر عليها، بل هي من وسائل نشر المحبة بين الإخوة، فما بالك إذا كانت بين الجنسين وهما بطبيعتهما يميلان لبعض.

كما قيل:  نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فسلام فموعد فلقاء.
يعني تبدأ بالنظرة ثم تتحول إلى ابتسامة .. إلخ
هذا لا يحصل دائما، ولكنه يحصل للكثيرين.





> مع ذلك ربما يؤثر الكلام في نفوس الناس أكثر من الابتسامات


كل ما له أثر كبير على النفس وفي الغالب يؤدي للتعلق بالطرف الآخر لا يجوز، لأنه من أسباب الوقوع في الفاحشة، ومن هذه المؤثرات:
الخضوع في القول، والإبتسامة والنظرة، والضحكة والغمزة ... إلخ





> إذا نحن أخذنا بمبدأ جواز الكلام مع الرجال، فما المانع منها إذا كانت بشكل لائق.
> كما أنَّ الكلام أيضاً ينبغي أن يكون لائقاً.


الكلام اللائق لا يلزم منه الإبتسامة.




> ثم إنَّ المرأة أو الرجل ينبغي أن يفقه نفسه، فمن الناس من يفتتن بأقل شيء، ومن الناس من لا يتأثر بأي من ذلك، وغالباً التعود على الشيء يولد نوعاً من البرود تجاهه، وعدم التعود على الشيء يجعله مؤثراً فينا. ويتفاوت مقدار التأثر بطبيعة النفوس، وبالمؤثرات البيئية والاجتماعية من حولنا.
> نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظنا ويثبتنا على الحق، ويهدينا إلى صراطه المستقيم..
> وعذراً على الإطالة...


الإبتسامة والنظرة وغيرها مُحرمة من باب سد الذرائع
والإبتسامة وحدها قد لا تؤثر على البعض، لكن إذا أضيف إليها الاختلاط أوكثرة المحادثة ، حتى وإن كانت على الانترنت (في غير الأمور العلمية البحثة)، فإنه يكون له أثر كبير لأنه يحصل ميول وانجذاب، خاصة إذا أعجب الطرف الآخر بشخصيتها وطريقة كلامها وعقلها .. إلخ، حتى الكفار لا ينكرون حصول الإنجذاب والمحبة بسبب كثرة الخلطة والمحادثة بين الجنسين، وعدم تركيزهم على الدراسة بسبب الاختلاط في الفصول.
انجذاب المرأة للرجل والعكس طبيعة لا يمكن إنكارها، والإبتسامات والنظرات .. إلخ مؤثرات تساعد على الإنجذاب والميول والتعلق.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> هذا استطراد خارج عن الموضوع لكن أحببت ان أجيب أختي في الله  
> أنا عشت ولا زلت ومنذ كنت طفلة هذه الوضعية - التي لم نخترها بل وجدنا البلد عليها -  ، لا وجود عندنا للفصل بين الجنسين في أي مرحلة ... وعن تجربة اقول : أنت التي تفرضين احترامك على الرجل ... انت التي تجعلينه يحترمك او يجد فيك بغيته ... عليك أن تتعاملي مع الظروف كما هي وتتكيفي معها ...مع جعل دينك وتربيتك هي الأساس في تقويم سلوكك ... لانه لا وجود لحل .....يعني هل اترك الدراسة والعمل لأنه لا يوجد مكان للعمل يفصل بين الجنسين ؟ أو جامعة لا تفصل بينهما ؟ هذا التخلف بعينه ...ونحن في مجتمع ليس بمجتمع خليجي حيث الأغلبية في رفاهية وعيش لا يلزم المرأة بالعمل وكسب قوتها او مساعدة زوجها ، اللهم لا حسد لكنني أجيب من ستقول لتبق المرأة ببيتها ولم العمل أصلا ؟؟؟   -   ولا ألوم اخواتي اللواتي أكرمهن الله بالدراسة والعمل في اماكن منفصلة ... وأقول لهن الكلام من بعيد ليس مثل الكلام وانت في مجتمع انتشرت فيه الظاهرة ... يعني لو كتن في مجتمع يجعل من الاختلاط شيءا عاديا وستحرمين من العلم والعمل وأنت بمسيس الحاجة لهما ، هل ستبقين بالبيت ؟ لو كان هذا حالنا لكانت كل النساء أميات عندنا ؟؟؟ والله لا يوجد حل نحن محاصرات بهذه الآفة ... لا مفر... الحل التكيف بما يرضي الله ما دمنا قد ابتلينا بآفة الاختلاط والله المستعان .


أختي العزيزة

إذا كانت المرأة بحاجة للعمل لتنفق على نفسها بسبب الفقر أو لعدم وجود رجل ينفق عليها، فإن هذه تُعتبر حالة ضرورة، ولكن الكثير ممن يعملن خارج البيت في بيئات مختلطة لا يحتجن للعمل، ولديهن زوج أو أخ أو أب أو غيرهم ينفق عليها ما يكفيها لتعيش حياة لا بأس بها.

----------


## مروة عاشور

الأخوات الفاضلات أمة الوهاب, والنجاح, لسنا هنا لنحرم أو نحلل أو لنفتي في دين الله بما ليس لنا به علم, والله - تعالى - يقول: {إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُ}وا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ * وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَخْشَ اللَّهَ وَيَتَّقْهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ [النور/51، 52]

وقد كفانا أهل العلم ذلك, فهذه فتاوى لأهل العلم بهذا الخصوص..

يقول الشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد - حفظه الله:
دلت الأدلة الشرعية الكثيرة على منع ما يفضي إلى فتنة الرجل بالمرأة أو العكس ، ومن  ذلك منع المصافحة ، والخلوة ، والخضوع بالقول ، وخروج *المرأة* متعطرة بحيث يشم ريحها  ، ومنع نظر الرجل إلى *المرأة* ، ومنع نظر *المرأة* إلى الرجل إذا كان بشهوة .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (84089)  للوقوف على أدلة ذلك .
وتبسم *المرأة* في وجه الرجل لحصول الغرض الذي ذكرت من التأليف والإحسان ، يقتضي نظر  كل منهما للآخر ، وهو منهي عنه ؛ لقوله تعالى : ( قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا  مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ . وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ  أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا  ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ  زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ  أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي  إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ  أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُولِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ  الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ  بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى  اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )  النور/30، 31 
وهذا التبسم قد يُحدث في القلب أثرا لا يقل عن أثر الخضوع بالقول ، فتحصل الفتنة  التي حذر الله منها بقوله : ( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي  فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا )  الأحزاب/32  .
وقد سئلت "اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء" : ما حكم *المرأة* التي تبتسم أمام أجنبي ، ولكن  بدون إظهار أسنانها فقط وبدون صوت؟
فأجابت : " يحرم على *المرأة* أن تكشف وجهها وأن تبتسم *للرجل* الأجنبي ؛ لما يفضي إليه  ذلك من الشر. وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم"  انتهى .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي .. عبد الله بن غديان "  انتهى من "*فتاوى* اللجنة الدائمة" (17/25).

والله أعلم . 
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل  يجوز أن تتكلم الفتاة مع من تتمناه وتدعو الله أن يكون زوجا لها، مع العلم  أن الكلام مجرد سلام لا غير؟ وهل يجوز أن تبتسم معه أظن أن ذلك من باب  الود لا أكثر لكي يشعر أنها تحبه ويتقدم لخطبتها. أرجوكم ردوا علي بسرعة؟  وجزاكم الله كل خير.

           الفتوى                 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالكلام  بين الشباب والفتيات الأجانب بغير حاجة باب فتنة وذريعة فساد وشر، وقد  جاءت الشريعة بسد الذرائع المؤدية إلى الحرام، ولذلك منع العلماء سلام  المرأة على الرجل والرجل على المرأة عند خوف الفتنة. قال ابن حجر معلقاً على قول البخاري في صحيحه (باب تسليم الرجال على النساء والنساء على الرجال): والمراد بجوازه أن يكون عند أمن الفتنة. فتح الباري ابن حجر.
فإذا كان  الحال كما ذكرت من إعجابك بهذا الشاب فإنه يتأكد منعك من الكلام معه بغير  حاجة ولو بمجرد إلقاء السلام عليه، وأحرى التبسم له سداً لباب الفتنة  وقطعاً لطرق الشيطان ومنعاً لاتباع خطواته في طريق أهل الغواية (نظرة  فاتبسامة... فلقاء)، لكن لا مانع من عرض نفسك على هذا الشاب للزواج بطريق  تؤمن معه الفتنة كما لو كان العرض عن طريق بعض محارمك أو نحو ذلك، وانظري  لذلك الفتوى رقم: 108281.
والله أعلم.


الشبكة الإسلامية

----------


## مروة عاشور

هذا كلام أهل العلم المختصين, والمؤهلين للإفتاء, 

ثم دعونا نسأل أنفسنا هذا السؤال أخواتي الفضليات ونجيب عليه بصراحة:

أليس غض البصر واجب على الرجل والمرأة؟؟
إن كان جوابكن بلا, فلا حاجة لنا لإكمال النقاش
وإن كان بنعم, فكيف بالله عليكن تتبسم له ويتبسم لها, وقد غض كل منهما بصره عن الآخر؟؟!!
وما فائدة التبسم أصلا حينئذ؟؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أختي العزيزة
> 
> إذا كانت المرأة بحاجة للعمل لتنفق على نفسها بسبب الفقر أو لعدم وجود رجل ينفق عليها، فإن هذه تُعتبر حالة ضرورة، ولكن الكثير ممن يعملن خارج البيت في بيئات مختلطة لا يحتجن للعمل، ولديهن زوج أو أخ أو أب أو غيرهم ينفق عليها ما يكفيها لتعيش حياة لا بأس بها.


نعم انا معك بهذا ، وأقتبس ما يقوله الدكتور عمر عبد الكافي ... من ابتليت بالعمل - والله صدقيني في مجتمعنا لا تنتظري الأخ ينفق على أخته ...إلا من رحم الله ، أو التي ليس لها زوج ....  ولا يصل الأمر إلى الفقر ، هذا لا نقاش فيه تموت جوعا أو تعمل ؟ طبعا تعمل ، لكن أقصد أن مصاريف البنت كثيرة خصوصا لما ييسر الله لها الزواج فكل شيء غالي الثمن في مجتمعنا ... والله أخجل من طلب دينار من أبي أو أخي ... أعتمد على نفسي في كل شيء ولا أطلب فلسا ... ولكن عمل من عمل ... لا نساوي بين أخت تقف في الشارع متبرجة لتسير حركة المرور  - هدانا الله وإياها -... وبين أستاذة أغلب وقتها مع طلبتها ... صح ؟
ورغم ذلك أتذكر دائما قول ربي : (وقرن في بيوتكن ) ، وفي حالة واحدة يمكن للمرأة أن تتنازل عن عملها ... إذا لم تستطع التوفيق بين عملها ورعاية ابنائها وخدمة زوجها .... وأستغرب من التي رزقها الله مالا كثيرا وتعمل وتجهد نفسها ذهابا وإيابا ،  الحمد لله على نعمة العمل ، فهي بالنسبة لي نعمة أشكر ربي عليها ليل نهار ، مع أنني لست من أسرة فقيرة والحمد لله .
ما دمت لا اخالف شرع الله ... فالحمد والشكر لربي .
جزاك الرحمن الجنان أخية

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

طبعا أخواتي .. انا أتحدث عن ضرورة واقعة حاصلة ...ماذا تفعلين لو وجدت نفسك في العمل مع زملائك ؟ وطلبتك البالغين ؟ واساتذتك ؟ 
طيب ... غض البصر مع الأجانب الذين لا تعرفينهم ... طيب أختي مثلا بعد 3 أيام لدي لقاء مع أستاذي المشرف ... ماذا افعل ؟ هل أدعه يتحدث واقل له انظر للخلف ؟ ....
طيب ... كيف أدرس طلبتي ؟ 
طيب ... كيف أتعامل مع زملائي الأساتذة عندما ننسق في المادة ؟
وووووووو
أنا قلت التعامل باحترام
والله أنا مع كل ما ذكرتن ولا أخالف شرع ربي ... لكن ما الحل أما الواقع ؟
إن وجدت جوابا عمليا سأواصل النقاش معكن أخواتي أما إن بقيتن خارج الواقع المختلط المفروض علينا وليس لنا ما نفعله حياله ، فعذرا  :Smile: 
ما الحل ؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

يا أختنا الكريمة أنا لم أناقش مسألة ضرورة عمل المرأة أو اضطرارها للتعامل مع الأجانب, وإنما أناقش فقط مسالة التبسم التي تبيحها أختنا (النجاح) بل وتراها من حسن خلق المسلمة!
أما من ابتليت بشيء من ذلك واضطرت له, فقد أوضح علماؤنا - جزاهم الله عنّا خيرا - كيفية ذلك التعامل ووضعوا له قيوده الشرعية الواضحة..

من العلماء من أفتى بجواز كشف الوجه, لكنه لم يقل أبدًا بجواز نظر الرجل إلى المرأة والعكس؛ إذ إن الآية صريحة واضحة جلية..

إن ابتليتِ بمقابلة المشرف, أو التعامل مع أحد الطلاب, فليس لكِ أن تجبريه على غض البصر, وليس لكِ أن تتحدثي إليه في خارج الموضوع أصلا, وإنما أنت مسؤولة عن نفسكِ وأفعالكِ, فإن لم تنظري إليه وإن لم تختلي به, فهذا هو الجواب عليكِ متى ما اضطررتِ للتعامل!
ولكن أن تظني أن تبسمك في وجهه من الأخلاق الإسلامية فهذا لا يليق بمثلكِ!
كما وأن خروج الفتاة للعمل أو الدراسة المختلطة فليس هذا محل النقاش, وأسأل الله لها العون والخلاص من ذلك البلاء..

وعلى كل حال, فأختنا (محبة الفضيلة) لم تتعرض لنقاش التبسم في وجه الرجل, وإنما كان حديثها عن المنتديات والتعامل الإليكتروني فقط..

أعانني الله وإياكن على تجنب كل شر ووقانا كل بلية وجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أعانني الله وإياكن على تجنب كل شر ووقانا كل بلية وجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن..


اللهم استجب ، جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اختي ( التوحيد ) ... ولعل مسألة جرت مسألة أخرى ... وعلى كل حال أختك بفضل الله تعرف كيف تتعامل مع الغير - مضطرة - وبما يرضي الله ، فلا تقلقي  :Smile: 
كم تمنيت أن أعيش في وطني وليس به أي اختلاط من اي نوع ... لكن ليس بيدي فعل شيء ، إنها فعلا رأس المشاكل كلها ... فلا تظني أنني لما قلت ما قلت ... قلته عن حب للظاهرة ... ولا أنني اتعامل مع أخواني الرجال بما لا يليق أو أخرج معهم عن الموضوع الذي نود مناقشته !!!
لا والله ... بل قلت أنه علينا ان نتكيف مع واقuنا المر ...وفي نفس الوقت لا نتنازل عن قيمنا ولا عن حشمتنا ولا عن حيائنا ...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

حيدةٌ كبيرة من الأخوات عن الموضوع الأساسي إلى موضوعٍ أعظم لم يخطر ببالي أن ينصرف الموضوع له ولكن الأخوات التوحيد و زوجة وأم حملوا عني مشقة الرد فجزاهن الله خيرا وييسر أمورهن وبارك الله في باقي الأخوات .
 :Smile:

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> لكن ما الحل أما الواقع ؟
> إن وجدت جوابا عمليا سأواصل النقاش معكن أخواتي أما إن بقيتن خارج الواقع المختلط المفروض علينا وليس لنا ما نفعله حياله ، فعذرا 
> ما الحل ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقولين جواب علمي فهل رأيت جوابًا غير علمي من احدى الأخوات سامحك الله  :Smile: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كون مجتمع العمل مختلط - وهذا فيه نظر وكلام كثير - لا يبيح بأي حال من الأحول تجاوز الضوابط الشريعة المعلومة المقننة لتعامل المرأة مع الرجل قال تعالى : (فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولاً معروفا) .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما هو القول المعروف قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان : { والقول المعروف ما يعرفه الناس وبقدر الحاجة، أما ما زاد عن ذلك، بأن كان على طريق الضحك والمباسطة، أو بصوت فاتن، أو غير ذلك } ا.هـ , فلا يكون بينهما مزح ولا هزل ولا دعابة لأنها كلها تفضي إلى الحرام .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منع الضحك و اللين و التباسط في الكلام و غيره كله إحتياطًا من حصول شيء أعظم لأن هذه كلها أسباب تحرك و تميل و تثير الغرائز  .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  {فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض } الإنسان صاحب القلب المريض لا يستحمل أي شيء - ولو بدا لنا بسيًطا -  كالإبتسامة و النظرة ونحوها .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذا النهي في عهدالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فما هو حالنا في هذا الزمان و الله المستعان .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلام المرأة مع الرجل بقدر الحاجة وبدون فتنة لا بأس به ( محسوم هذا الأمر ) .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الضوابط بإختصار : غض البصر , و الحذر من الخلوة بالأجنبية و الإختلاط بالنساء في (الصَّحيحين) عن أسامة قال: قال رسول الله صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم: "ما تركتُ بعدي فتنةً أضرَّ على الرِّجال من النِّساء" , و عدم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> تقولين جواب علمي فهل رأيت جوابًا غير علمي من احدى الأخوات سامحك الله 
> أردت القول : جواب ( عملي )  خطأ كتابي مني فقط
> سامحنا الله وإياك أختي الكريمة ... كلام المرأة مع الرجل بقدر الحاجة وبدون فتنة لا بأس به ( محسوم هذا الأمر ) .


 قدر الحاجة نعم ... وهذا ما عنيته أنا لم أقل أن نفتح الباب على مصراعيه أختاه أنا قلت الضرورة والواقع يجعلك وجها لوجه مع الرجال ، لذلك يكون الحديث في حدود المطلوب ، وبأدب وباحتشام ... هل قلت غير هذا ؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو قراءة كلامي بتمعن اكثر  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
وليست (شميسة) من شرعت الاختلاط في بلاد المسلمين  حتى تلمنني ... وتحملنني ما لم أقل ... سبحان الله ...
حسن ... يبدو أن كلامي أخذ على أوجه مختلفة ، قلت ما يكفي ... جزاكن الله خيرا ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الكلام لم يك موجهاً لك بالتحديد لكنني أردت التعقيب على كلمتك  ( جواب غير علمي ) فقط فاقتبست كلامك والله من وراء القصد وجزاك الله خيرا .

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الكلام لم يك موجهاً لك بالتحديد لكنني أردت التعقيب على كلمتك ( جواب غير علمي ) فقط فاقتبست كلامك والله من وراء القصد وجزاك الله خيرا .


أحيي فيك نبل روحك واخلاقك يا (محبة الفضيلة) ، وهذا اعتذار مني إن بدر مني شيء لم يُفهم على وجهه الصحيح ، والله وحده من  وراء القصد فوالله في القلب غصة ... وليس المُخبر كالمعاين ، والمعايش ليس مثل الذي يُحكى له : كان يا مكان ... في بلاد الإسلام ... الاختلاط أمر واقع معاش ... والله المستعان ...  يا غالية ، وأتمنى من الله أن يبعدنا عن كل سوء ، وأن ييسر لنا طريق العلم بما يحب ويرضى وأن يغفر لنا زلاتنا ويتجاوز عنا ، ويجعلنا هاديات مهديات ، وأن يزيح عنا هم الاختلاط .... واتمنى أن ترجع الأخوات الفضليات لصميم الموضوع ، لعلنا نستفيد ... تبعا لقولك أعلاه أننا حدنا عنه وهذا صحيح .
محبتكم   :Smile:  إلى يوم نلتقي على سرر متقابلات باذن رب العباد .

----------


## أم حكيم

> أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة أم حكيم وجعلكِ هادية مهدية
> 
> ورد في صحيح البخاري, عن عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: كنت جالسا عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ أقبل أبو بكر آخذا بطرف ثوبه حتى أبدى عن ركبته فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( أما صاحبكم فقد غامر )) . فسلم وقال إني كان بيني وبين ابن الخطاب شيء فأسرعت إليه ثم ندمت فسألته أن يغفر لي فأبى علي فأقبلت إليك فقال: (( يغفر الله لك يا أبا بكر ))... إلى نهاية القصة.


كل الشكر لك أختي الكريمة على الفائدة .

----------


## النجاح

أختي(التوحيد) عجباً لقولك: وإنما أناقش فقط مسالة التبسم التي تبيحها أختنا (النجاح) بل وتراها من حسن خلق المسلمة!
ارجعي إلى قولي وستجدين أني قلت أني لا أحبها ولا أفضلها وأني لا أستطيع أنْ أقول أنها محرمة.
وأنا ليس لي الحق في التحليل أو التحريم..ولا يوجد دليل صريح على تحريمها...حتى قول العلماء كان في الابتسامة وجهاً لوجه...وليست الإلكترونية..
وهم مجموعة من العلماء الفضلاء الذين لا يقولون بإباحة كشف الوجه..ولكن الذين يقولون بجواز كشف الوجه من قال أنهم لا يقولون بجواز التبسم؟ هذا هو تساؤلي..وأنا من أوائل الذين لا يرضون بكشف الوجه حتى ولو قال به جملة من الفقهاء..كذا من أوائل الذين لا يحبون التبسط مع الرجال..ولا أقول هذا تزكية لنفسي، لكن لأوضح الأمور بشكل علمي، فلدينا فريقان من الناس، والأمر قد يحتاج لدراسة علمية، والأخت التي وضعت الموضوع جعلته للنقاش..يعني لابد من وجود أراء مختلفة تطرح وإلا لما صار نقاشاً...
أختي أمة الوهاب حفظك الله ورعاك، وأعانك الله ويسر أمرك، وإني أدعو الله تعالى لك أن تنتهي من رسالتك عاجلاً غير آجل، ولا تنسيني أنت كذلك من دعائك لي بالإنتهاء من رسالتي فقد قرب وقت تسليمها وأنا في مراحلها الأخيرة...أسأل الله تعالى للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد...وعذراً على الإطالة..
وأقتبس قولك:
فوالله  في القلب غصة ... وليس المُخبر كالمعاين ، والمعايش ليس مثل الذي يُحكى له  : كان يا مكان ... في بلاد الإسلام ... الاختلاط أمر واقع معاش ... والله  المستعان ...  يا غالية ، وأتمنى من الله أن يبعدنا عن كل سوء ، وأن  ييسر لنا طريق العلم بما يحب ويرضى وأن يغفر لنا زلاتنا ويتجاوز عنا ،  ويجعلنا هاديات مهديات ، وأن يزيح عنا هم الاختلاط ...
قلت: آمين
وأنا حقيقة كثيراً ما يقلقني موضوع الإختلاط وأخاف أن أستيقظ يوماً وأجد الوضع في بلدي أصبح مثل الوضع في البلدان الأخرى، ولا أستبعد ذلك، اللهم إذا أردت بعبادك فتنة فاقبضنا إليك غير مفتونين

----------


## مروة عاشور

الله المستعان!!

أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يخلصكن من شر كل فتنة وأن يحفظكن بحفظه ويعصمني وإياكن من الزلل, وأن يثبتني وإياكن على الطاعة..
والله إني لأشعر بكِ وبمن في حالكِ أختي النجاح, وأتألم لآلامكن وأعلم أن الخبر ليس كالمعاينة, وإنما فهمت من قولك:




> إذا نحن أخذنا بمبدأ جواز الكلام مع الرجال، فما المانع منها إذا كانت بشكل لائق.


أن ضمير الهاء يعود على التبسم وجهًا لوجه, وقولك:




> هل حقاً أن العلماء الذين أباحوا الكشف لم يقولوا بجواز النظر إليها وتبسمها للأجانب


فلا يفهم منه إلا أنكِ تعنين النظر إلى وجه المرأة والتبسم الواقعي وليس من خلال الشبكة!

فاعذريني إن لم أفهم إلا ذلك, ولهذا أوردت لك الفتاوى التي تتحدث عن تبسم الرجال في وجوه النساء حقيقة, وليس ما تعنيه أختنا (محبة الفضيلة) من التبسم الإليكتروني..




> وأتمنى  من الله أن يبعدنا عن كل سوء ، وأن  ييسر لنا طريق العلم بما يحب ويرضى وأن  يغفر لنا زلاتنا ويتجاوز عنا ،  ويجعلنا هاديات مهديات ، وأن يزيح عنا هم  الاختلاط ...


آمين
آمين

----------


## أم حكيم

> وأنا حقيقة كثيراً ما يقلقني موضوع الإختلاط وأخاف أن أستيقظ يوماً وأجد الوضع في بلدي أصبح مثل الوضع في البلدان الأخرى، ولا أستبعد ذلك، اللهم إذا أردت بعبادك فتنة فاقبضنا إليك غير مفتونين


آميــــــــــــ  ــــــــــن

----------


## أم حكيم

أنا أنتقد بشدة استخدام كلمة الذكور في عنوان الموضوع لسببين هما:
1- دخول الصغار ، وليسوا محل النقاش .
2- اعتاد كثير من الناس في مثل هذه المواضيع أن يطلقوا اسم (ذكور) عند الرغبة في ازدراء أصحاب القلوب المريضة(نسأل الله العافية).
بينما نحن نريد أن نناقش أصل المسألة مع فرض سلامة كلا الطرفين(الرجل و المرأة) من أمراض القلوب.
أما في حالة إذا ما كان مرض القلب عند أحد الطرفين فالواجب التحفظ ، بلا نزاع .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أنا أنتقد بشدة استخدام كلمة الذكور في عنوان الموضوع لسببين هما:
> 1- دخول الصغار ، وليسوا محل النقاش .
> 2- اعتاد كثير من الناس في مثل هذه المواضيع أن يطلقوا اسم (ذكور) عند الرغبة في ازدراء أصحاب القلوب المريضة(نسأل الله العافية).
> بينما نحن نريد أن نناقش أصل المسألة مع فرض سلامة كلا الطرفين(الرجل و المرأة) من أمراض القلوب.
> أما في حالة إذا ما كان مرض القلب عند أحد الطرفين فالواجب التحفظ ، بلا نزاع .



إنتقادك مردود عليك .
الذكور و صف عام يدخل فيه الجميع قال تعالى : ( للذكر مثل حظ الإنثيين ) وهو المناسب ويرجى عدم _السطحية_ والخروج عن الموضوع !
وإفتراض السلامة في أي طرف سواء من الذكر أو الأنثى دعوى غير مقبولة لعدم الواقعية .
و يرجى منك الإلتزام بنقطة البحث أو التوقف عن الجدل البيزنطي !
إنتباة : في المرات القادمة سأتجاهل المشاركات الغير مفيدة .

----------


## النجاح

أنا أتوقف عن الاستمرار في الردود
لعدم التفرغ
ولأنَّه فيما يبدو هو موضوع كما قالت البعض عنه: أنه لا نقاش فيه
وأرجو منكم المعذرة
وإلى اللقاء في موضوع آخر...

----------


## أم حكيم

إلى محبة الفضيلة :
قولك(الذكور و صف عام يدخل فيه الجميع قال تعالى : ( للذكر مثل حظ الإنثيين ))
-لا أختلف معك في هذا . 
قولك(وهو المناسب)
-هل تقصدين عدم الابتسامة حتى مع الصغار!!! 
قولك(ويرجى عدم _السطحية_ والخروج عن الموضوع !)
-لا أتفق معك في ذلك؛ فتحديد محل النزاع ضروري قبل البدء في النقاش. 
قولك(وإفتراض السلامة في أي طرف سواء من الذكر أو الأنثى دعوى غير مقبولة لعدم الواقعية .)
-مردود بالقاعدة الشرعية (الأصل في المسلم العدالة) 
قولك(و يرجى منك الإلتزام بنقطة البحث أو التوقف عن الجدل البيزنطي !)
-نسبة لا أرضى بها ؛ فأنا مسلمة ، بلدي الإسلام. 
قولك(إنتباة : في المرات القادمة سأتجاهل المشاركات الغير مفيدة .) 
-لك أن تتجاهلي ما تشائين.
وأخيرًا من الإنصاف أن أشكرك على إثارثك لهذا الموضوع المهم .
لكن أذكرك بأن صاحب المبدأ لا بد أن يصبر و يتحمل الأذى في سبيل الدعوة إليه.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم أرنا الحق حقًا و إرزقنا اتباعه , وأرنا الباطل باطلا و إرزقنا إجتنابه 
قبل أن تطالعن الفتاوى تأملن و تدبرن الآية أحسن الله إليكن 
_(_ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ )
فتوى من موقع الإسلام سؤال و جواب
ماحكم مشاركة المرأة في المنتديات؟ وردها على الرجال ومناقشتها مواضيع  معهم؟ وهل المزح مع الرجال في المنتديات يعتبر حراما؟ وما حكم استخدام  الأيقونات التعبيرية مثل الابتسامات ؟ وهل استخدام الرسائل الخاصة بين  المرأة والرجل للاستفسار عن أمر أو طلب مساعدة يجوز؟ وهل يجوز للمرأة أن  تكتب كلمة هههههه؟ جزاكم الله خيرا جوابي على أسئلتي بدقه حتى أطمئن .


الحمد لله
أولا :
يجوز للمرأة أن تشارك في المنتديات العامة ، إذا تقيدت بالضوابط التالية :
1- أن تكون مشاركتها على قدر الحاجة ، فتطرح سؤالها أو موضوعها ، وتنصرف ،  ولا تعلّق إلا على ما لابد منه ؛ لأن الأصل هو صيانتها عن الكلام مع الرجال  ، والاختلاط بهم .
2- ألا يكون في كلامها ما يثير الفتنة ، كالمزاح ولين الكلام ، والضحك كأن تكتب :
( هههههه) كما في السؤال ، أو تستخدم الأيقونات المعبرة عن الابتسامات ؛  لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى طمع من في قلبه مرض ، كما قال سبحانه : ( يَا نِسَاءَ  النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا  تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ  قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا ) الأحزاب/32
3- تجنب إعطاء البريد ، أو المراسلة الخاصة مع أحد من الرجال ، ولو كان ذلك  لطلب مساعدة ؛ لما تؤدي إليه هذه المراسلة من تعلق القلب وحدوث الفتنة  غالبا . وراجعي السؤال رقم .
4- والأولى والأفضل ألا تشارك المرأة إلا في المنتديات النسائية ، فهذا  أسلم لها ، وقد كثرت هذه المنتديات ، وفيها خير وغنى . وإن احتاجت للمشاركة  في منتديات عامة فالأولى أن تختار اسما لا يدل على أنها أنثى . 

والله أعلم .

*
إستخدام الإبتسامات بين الجنسين في ساحات الحوار الإسلامي 
المفتي : حامد بن عبد الله العلي
نص السؤال : 
ما حكم استخدام الابتسامات بين الرجال والنساء في ساحات الحوار على الإنترنت؟
الإجابة :
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،،
فنصيحتي للإخوة والأخوات إن كان بينهم حاجة إلى التواصل والتراسل لقيامهم  على مشروع دعوي مشترك أن يحرصوا على انتقاء الكلمات التي لاتثير العواطف،  وكذا الابتسامات المصورة ينبغي تجنبها لئلا تشير إلى معنى غير مقصود، وهذا  لايعني الجفاء والقسوة في العبارات،بل الاعتدال والاتزان بين حسن الخطاب  ونقاء الألفاظ وبين الجدية والرصانة فإن ذلك أقرب إلى آداب الإسلام وأدنى  إلى سد مداخل الشيطان، ومعلوم أن أكثر مداخله من هذا الباب.
نسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى ويزيدكم مما آتاكم من فضله في التوفيق للقيام بالدعوة وتعليم الخير وإصلاح الناس
والله أعلم.

فتزى من موقع إسلام ويب .
*     ما هو حكم حوار الرجل والمرأة الأجنبيين عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت علما بأن الحوار يتم عن طريق الطباعة لا الكلام المباشر؟. وشكرا
           الفتوى                   الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد:      

فإن كان هذا الحوار يدور بينهما وفق الضوابط الشرعية فلا حرج فيه شرعاً وهي: 
1/ يكون الحوار دائراً حول إظهار حق، أو إبطال باطل.
2/  يكون من باب تعليم العلم وتعلمه: (فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون)  [الأنبياء: 7] وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم"  [صححه الألباني عن أنس وعلي وأبي سعيد رضي الله عنهم]. 
_3/ أن لا يخرجا  عن دائرة آداب الإسلام في استعمال الألفاظ واختيار التعابير غير المريبة أو  المستكرهة الممقوتة كما هو شأن كثير من أهل الأهواء والشهوات._ 
4/ أن  لا يكون الحوار مضراً بالإسلام والمسلمين، بل عوناً لهم، ليتعلموا دينهم عن  طريق القنوات الجديدة فكما أن الكفار يصرفون أوقاتهم لنشر الباطل فإن  المسلم يصرف كل جهوده في سبيل نشر الفضيلة والخير والصلاح.  
5/ أن يكون  بينهما ثقة بالنفس للوقوف عند ثبوت الحق لا يتجاوزه أحدهما انتصارا للنفس،  فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى طمس الحقائق وركوب الهوى والعياذ بالله من شرور النفس  الأمارة بالسوء. 
6/ أن يكون الحوار عبر ساحات عامة يشارك فيها جمع من  الناس، وليس حواراً خاصاً بين الرجل والمرأة لا يطلع عليه غيرهما، فإن هذا  باب من أبواب الفتنة، فإذا توافر في الحوار هذه الأصول، وكان جارياً كما  ذكر السائل من عدم الرؤية والخطاب المباشر، فلا حرج فيه، والأولى ترك ذلك  وسد هذا الباب، لأنه قد يجر الإنسان إلى المحرم، فالشيطان يجري من ابن آدم  مجرى الدم. والله أعلم.

http://www.islamweb.net/VER2/fatwa/S...atwaId&Id=1759

----------


## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

> أختي العزيزة
> 
> إذا كانت المرأة بحاجة للعمل لتنفق على نفسها بسبب الفقر أو لعدم وجود رجل ينفق عليها، فإن هذه تُعتبر حالة ضرورة، ولكن الكثير ممن يعملن خارج البيت في بيئات مختلطة لا يحتجن للعمل، ولديهن زوج أو أخ أو أب أو غيرهم ينفق عليها ما يكفيها لتعيش حياة لا بأس بها.


السلام عليكم
  أولا: أحيي الأخت سعيدة عباس التي فتحت الموضوع ودون قصد منها.
ثانيا: أحيي الأخت النجاح والأخت أمة الوهاب شميسة لأنهما عبرتا عن الرأي الذي أنا مقتنعة به وفرضن احترامهن لدى زملائهن واخوانهن من الرجال.
ثالثا: أختنا الفاضلة تتحدث عن حقائق واقعية ماموسو وتعطي أحكاما مسبقا دونما بحوث علمي حول أحوال وظروف النساء العاملات، وتتدعي أنهن يفضلن الخروج والعمل دونما حاجة، أخية تعلمي أن تدللي أي تعطي أدلة على كلامك خاصة في مثل هذه المجالات.
رابعا: النقاب مسألة أفتى فيها علمائنا وهناك اختلاف في آرائهم وكل واحدة منا تأخذ بالرأي الذي يقنعها استنادا طبعا لأدلته الشرعية، ولا يجب فرض رأي على آخر.
خامسا: أمر الاختلاط مسألة معاصرة فرضتها التداعيات العصرية التي تعيشها مجتمعاتنا، لذلك لما تتحدث إحدى الأخوات عن غض البصر لا أدري هل هي تقصد ما يجب أن يكون أم ما هو كائن؟ وهنا أقول إذا كان غض البصر سمة لكل الرجال والنساء فلماذا فرض الحجاب؟
سادسا: نحن في بلنا درسنا في مدارس وثانويات وجامعات مختلطة، ونحن في إطار اتمام الدراسات العليا، وتعاملنا مع أساتذتنا وزملائنا الذكور وذلك كله في احترام ودون تجاوزات، أكيد ليس الكل لكن على الأقل من أعرفهن، ولازلنا لحد الآن تفرض علينا ضرورات الحياة التعامل مع الرجال لذلك تصدر منا ابتسامات بريئة دونما أهداف ونوايا دنيئة، فلا داعي للقول أنه يحرم نظر المرأة للرجل والعكس وتبسهما لأنه كما قلنا فقهائنا ومشايخنا أفتوا في ذلك في حدود الضرورات، فلا يعقل أن أتناقش مع أستاذي وأنا مكشرة الأنياب، ولا يعقل أن أطلب مساعدة من زميلي وأنا مقطبة الحاجبين لكن أيضا لا أدعوا إلى توزيع الابتسامات كما يفعل بابا نوييل في عيد الميلاد.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

هلاّ توقفتم عن الكلام في دين الله بغير علم !

----------

